# 1995 Pathfinder SE in 4WD mode, how?



## jhsoo (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

I have recently acquired a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder SE auto transmission. Since the suv did not come with a owner's manual, and I've never driven a 4WD before, I was wodering if anyone can explain to me how to use the 4WD stick right next to the auto transmission shifter? And how would I know if I'm currently driving in 4WD mode or not?

Thanks in advance for the helps...

JHS


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Okay..It should be equipped with a 4x4 indicator light, which is green and is in the shape of a truck frame, with four wheels..This indicates the vehicle is in 4x4. Okay, here goes the rest, to go from D "drive" to High 4x4 simply pull the 4x4 lever back one notch. The transmission does not have to be in Neutral, any gear will shift into High 4x4. Also, it cann be engaged at speeds less than 20 miles per hour. But in order to go into Low 4x4, you must be stopped and the tranny must be put into Neutral. Low 4x4 is going to be third notch back. This is all the way back, A little hint (shift fast and hard when going into Low 4x4) Gear rinding will occur if let the transfer case stay in neutral for too long. To disengage from low four wheel drive, you must also be in Neutral...But High 4x4 can be disengaged in any gear, simply push the lever back up toward your dash all the way. You'll feel th notches.....Hope this helps..Peace.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Push down on the shifter to get it into neutral and 4LO. You can shift into 4HI at up to 25 MPH, and I've never had any grinding from mine.


----------



## jhsoo (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I tried the 4wd stick today and find that I was only able to shift into High 4x4 (and as 95'BlackP-Finder says, the 4WD light came on), and the stick won't to any further. I guess the key is to push down on the stick to shift into Low 4x4 (as 88pathoffroad suggests). I'll try that out as soon as I get a chance.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

